# apache startet nicht (could not bind socket)



## Abdullah (2. März 2005)

Moin Folks,

habe einen W2k Server mit einem sauber laufendnen mysql.
Habe dazu jetzt auch den apache installiert und mir eine batch fertig gemacht womit ich mysql starte und anschliessend gleich den apache.

ECHO Starte mySQL...
"C:\mysql\bin\mysqld.exe"
ECHO Starte Apache...
"C:\Programme\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe"

Daraufhin startet mysql und apache gibt über DOS noch folgende Fehlermeldung:

"(OS 10048)Normalerweise darf jede Socketadresse (Protokoll, Netzwerkadresse oder Anschluss) nur jeweils einmal verwendet werden. : make_sock: could not bind to adress 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets availabe, shutting down
Unable to open logs"

OK, ich habe keine Eintragungen im WINS meiner Netzwerkverbindung.
Weiß jemand, wo ich dem Apache sagen kann -> bind to 127.0.0.1:80 oder ähnlich?
Wo liegt die Config dazu 
Thx

Abdullah


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. März 2005)

Hat sich der IIS bereits an Port 80 gebunden?


----------



## Abdullah (2. März 2005)

IIS hat die Standardwebsite auf 192.168.1.1:80 gebunden.
Ist es nicht möglich Apache zu sagen er soll auf :8080 binden?
Beim IIS geht's zwar einfacher, doch juckt's mich zu wissen, wo ich das beim apache durchgeben kann.


----------



## mdoemli (2. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 bei Apache musst du einfach in der server.xml den Eintrag (weiß nicht genau die Zeile), auf 8080 stellen. Ist aber eigentlich  default auf 8080.

 Gruß

 mdoemli


----------



## neppumuck (2. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

versuch mal 
http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/server/apacheconf/apconf06.htm#a8

cu


----------



## Abdullah (3. März 2005)

Moinsen,

es steht ein weiterer Tag mit der Server-Config an. 
Danke für alle Tips. Zumindest bin ich schon mal so weit das es jetzt beim start schon mal ne IP-Adresse gibt und nicht mehr 0.0.0.0 sondern die localhost-Adresse 127.0.0.1.
Werde mir jetzt die Tutorials durchlesen und mal sehen.

@mdoemli: server.xml finde ich nicht aber dafür server-wide.xml finde ich leider keinen eintrag wo ich die IP durchgeben kann. Meine xml hat folgenden kurzen aber prägnanten Inhalt:

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' ?>
<!DOCTYPE manualpage SYSTEM "./style/manualpage.dtd">
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="./style/manual.en.xsl"?>
<!-- $LastChangedRevision: 151405 $ -->
<!--
Copyright 2002-2005 The Apache Software Foundation or its licensors, as
applicable.
Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
You may obtain a copy of the License at
http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
limitations under the License.
-->
<manualpage metafile="server-wide.xml.meta">
<title>Server-Wide Configuration</title>
<summary>
<p>This document explains some of the directives provided by
the <module>core</module> server which are used to configure
the basic operations of the server.</p>
</summary>
<section id="identification">
<title>Server Identification</title>
<related>
<directivelist>
<directive module="core">ServerName</directive>
<directive module="core">ServerAdmin</directive>
<directive module="core">ServerSignature</directive>
<directive module="core">ServerTokens</directive>
<directive module="core">UseCanonicalName</directive>
</directivelist>
</related>
<p>The <directive module="core">ServerAdmin</directive> and
<directive module="core">ServerTokens</directive> directives
control what information about the server will be presented
in server-generated documents such as error messages. The
<directive module="core">ServerTokens</directive> directive
sets the value of the Server HTTP response header field.</p>
<p>The <directive module="core">ServerName</directive> and
<directive module="core">UseCanonicalName</directive>
directives are used by the server to determine how to construct
self-referential URLs. For example, when a client requests a
directory, but does not include the trailing slash in the
directory name, Apache must redirect the client to the full
name including the trailing slash so that the client will
correctly resolve relative references in the document.</p>
</section>
<section id="locations">
<title>File Locations</title>
<related>
<directivelist>
<directive module="mpm_common">CoreDumpDirectory</directive>
<directive module="core">DocumentRoot</directive>
<directive module="core">ErrorLog</directive>
<directive module="mpm_common">LockFile</directive>
<directive module="mpm_common">PidFile</directive>
<directive module="mpm_common">ScoreBoardFile</directive>
<directive module="core">ServerRoot</directive>
</directivelist>
</related>
<p>These directives control the locations of the various files
that Apache needs for proper operation. When the pathname used
does not begin with a slash (/), the files are located relative
to the <directive module="core">ServerRoot</directive>. Be careful
about locating files in paths which are writable by non-root users.
See the <a href="misc/security_tips.html#serverroot">security tips</a>
documentation for more details.</p>
</section>
<section id="resource">
<title>Limiting Resource Usage</title>
<related>
<directivelist>
<directive module="core">LimitRequestBody</directive>
<directive module="core">LimitRequestFields</directive>
<directive module="core">LimitRequestFieldsize</directive>
<directive module="core">LimitRequestLine</directive>
<directive module="core">RLimitCPU</directive>
<directive module="core">RLimitMEM</directive>
<directive module="core">RLimitNPROC</directive>
<directive module="mpm_netware">ThreadStackSize</directive>
</directivelist>
</related>
<p>The <directive>LimitRequest</directive>*
directives are used to place limits on the amount of resources
Apache will use in reading requests from clients. By limiting
these values, some kinds of denial of service attacks can be
mitigated.</p>
<p>The <directive>RLimit</directive>* directives
are used to limit the amount of resources which can be used by
processes forked off from the Apache children. In particular,
this will control resources used by CGI scripts and SSI exec
commands.</p>
<p>The <directive module="mpm_netware">ThreadStackSize</directive> directive
is used only on Netware to control the stack size.</p>
</section>
</manualpage>


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

Wie waers, wenn du beim apache in der httpd.conf einfach die "listen *:80" option auf "listen *:1337" stellst, vielleicht klappts ja


----------

